# Refrigerant enthalpy diagrams



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 14, 2016)

The enthalpy diagrams for refrigerants in the MERM are kind of hard to read and I think ammonia properties are missing.  Does any one have a packet of better charts fir all refrigerants?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 14, 2016)

Between what is in the MERM and what is in my Thermodynamics text book, I had adequate resources.  If you do not have a Thermodynamics text book, I still think you will be ok.  But I recommend having one as a resource for other information.  Mine was an old edition (2nd) of the Black and Hartley (english/SI edition) text, which I believe can be picked up from Amazon pretty reasonably.  I see they have the 3rd edition for 82 bucks.  But for this information specifically, I'm sure there are better resources.  I can only say that based on my exam experience, it was unnecessary to have additional resources.


----------



## HeterosexusOfRome (Sep 14, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Between what is in the MERM and what is in my Thermodynamics text book, I had adequate resources.  If you do not have a Thermodynamics text book, I still think you will be ok.  But I recommend having one as a resource for other information.  Mine was an old edition (2nd) of the Black and Hartley (english/SI edition) text, which I believe can be picked up from Amazon pretty reasonably.  I see they have the 3rd edition for 82 bucks.  But for this information specifically, I'm sure there are better resources.  I can only say that based on my exam experience, it was unnecessary to have additional resources.


I am taking the HVAC depth, so you think the enthalpy charts in MERM will be sufficent for refrigerant problems?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 14, 2016)

I guess I should have specified that my info/experience was with TFS.  I can't say with any certainty that it would be sufficient for HVAC depth.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 14, 2016)

:wacko:


----------



## starquest (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh I remember that question.  I went searching for NH3 tables on the net for awhile...ended up skipping it entirely.


----------



## Habib (Sep 15, 2016)

Use ASHRAE fundamentals, it has all the tables and ph diagrams you are looking for.

I think, if the question requires the use of ref table then most likely it will be provided by NCEES so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## johndensmore24 (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah, ASHRAE fundamentals is very good for this question


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jan 13, 2021)

Well, yes ASHRAE fundamentals is good but people now should consider using only the electronic handbook provided by NCEES for studying, because that is what you're going to have to use on test day.


----------

